# Flying Bee



## kdhutch55 (Jul 24, 2015)

Shot of bee coming in for landing


----------



## John Hunt (Jul 25, 2015)

Focus looks just a tad off but overall a very good try. Bees are very hard to shoot in flight.


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Jul 27, 2015)

Bees are always will come for this nice pink flower. Nice looking both flower and bee.


----------

